# UK resident moving to Ireland with Non EU wife?



## charlieboy747 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi, I have been offered a great job in Ireland and wish to accept. I am a UK citizen from birth and hold a UK passport.
My wife is from NZ and holds a NZ passport. She is living in the UK with me currently and we are 6 months into the second term (2 1/12 year term) of the 5 year spouse visa route.
I think if I leave the UK during this period to work in Ireland(and leave her in the UK which is one option we discussed) that we would not be able to complete the 5 year route (as I wouldn't be present in the UK for the full term) thus not able to apply for ILR at the end of the 5 year term.
I'm thinking maybe it would be better for her to move to Ireland with me at the same time, but am a bit vague on what will happen after Brexit (like everyone else I expect!)and would hate to be in limbo afterwards!
Has anybody any ideas which option would be the best for us please?
When I move forward with this it will be fast (like the end of October this year) so any pointers would be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## b0ll0cks-to-brexit (Oct 25, 2019)

Why dont you have look at Irish imm website, get info from horses mouth. 

Immigration


----------

